# Is Malina what I was told she was?



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 20, 2011)

I was told she was a NubianxAlpine 

I started looking at Kiko Goats she is very small we measured her 2 ft from shoulder to ground.












And her mate Kuzco I was told is a boer x nubian he is only a few inches taller than she is.






Now I am wondering if I was lied to?


----------



## helmstead (Apr 20, 2011)

I've never seen a nubian crossed to an erect eared breed that had fully pendulous ears - they're usually 2/3rds drop or airplane...


----------



## PattySh (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree, her ears are not airplane, no alpine in the mix. You add alpine to nubian and they fly!! The ears would be a lot thinner too. Both Nubian and Boer goats are pretty big.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 20, 2011)

She does't look straight dairy to me.  Nubian X Boer seems much more likely.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 20, 2011)

I am wondering about their size, and are their ears to floppy to be some % kiko? Or are Kiko's really tall goats.

It really isn't important I knew I wasnt getting pure breds I never asked for papers or anything like that. I got them to clear land and they have done a really good job. We had a lot of our property you just couldn't run a lawn mower over cause of all the brush and they have cleared my back yard out really nicely and now working on a 1/2 acre of land.

I have seen nubians and boers much taller than these 2 so I just wasn't sure where their small / short bodies came from.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 20, 2011)

she is just over a year old, right? she could have some growing to do still.

they don't look anything like my boer/nubians, to me. In fact when you said the buck was boer/nubian I was thinking, "really?"


----------



## PattySh (Apr 20, 2011)

Did you see the post right under this one from Kikiosrule? She looks like her Kikos.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 20, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> Did you see the post right under this one from Kikiosrule? She looks like her Kikos.


Yes thats the post that got me thinking.....maybe just maybe there is some kiko in there.....

and yea lol I was comparing boer and nubian to my goats and something wasn't looking right to me and thats why I am questioning it now.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 20, 2011)

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> PattySh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you hadn't said Boer/nubian I was thinking Kiko.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anyone know average size of a kiko I have been googling but it never mentions height.


----------



## poorboys (Apr 21, 2011)

from the looks of the second pic of their horns, looks like kiko. i've seen nubie/alpine and yours don't look like that. sorry


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 21, 2011)

poorboys said:
			
		

> from the looks of the second pic of their horns, looks like kiko. i've seen nubie/alpine and yours don't look like that. sorry


Thanks everyone, I will just call them Kiko goats


----------



## cattlecait (Apr 21, 2011)

I definatly see Kiko X Nubian.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 21, 2011)

This is our remaining Kiko doe.  We did have 4, but they were so buck-wild I sold the rest.

As a yearling







She's not huge, but not small...about the size of my Nubs.
I've never seen a pure kiko w/ fully pendulous ears.  Theirs are more what I call 'floppy'...not airplane, but not full on pendulous, either.

Last fall at 4 yrs old


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 24, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> This is our remaining Kiko doe.  We did have 4, but they were so buck-wild I sold the rest.
> 
> As a yearling
> 
> ...


Not just the ears but your does tail looks so much thicker than Malinas so she would be 1/2 Kiko and 1/2 something else they look like Nubian ears to me but I could be wrong. I am just a sucker for long floppy ears.


----------

